# Yong Pride



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

here she is "YONG PRIDE" dam to TRIPLE XXX winning 3 x 1st and average speed in the tournament of champions race in VEGAS 2010 !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLGDYnHL_mA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

sorry for the sun shining in


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

That hen is lookin good Mel!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

wonword said:


> That hen is lookin good Mel!


tks buddy


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Melsloft- Very impressive bird. I looked at some of your other videos and like them all. I like the body size, wing shape and length. May you continue to do well in all your races. All the best.-Nick..


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice bird, why did you put in the loft building forum?


----------

